# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Hot-vé cực rẻ lên tầng 72 tòa nhà  keangnam dịp nghỉ lễ

## trinhbaongan

*Ms Phượng: 0978978704, 0977390391*
*yahoo : phuongkim0311 
*
 *Giá vé mình bán: Giá 160.000/vé* *(Giảm 40% so với vé Keangnam ) 

Chú ý: Ngày 1.6 miễn phí vé vào cửa cho các cháu cao từ 130cm trở xuống
*
*Chuyển vé tận nơi vui lòng cộng thêm tiền ship( Mình có thể mang đến keangnam vào các buổi tối và cuối tuần).*

*Vé gồm các ưu đãi sau:*

• Vé vào cổng
 • Đài quan sát & Ống nhòm(sử dụng 1 lần) / Observatory & Telescope
 • Bảo tàng Sống/ Alive museum
 • Rạp chiếu phim 5D/ 5D cinema
 • Thế giới 3D/ 3D World
 • Phòng tranh Artlink/ Artlink Gallery
 • Hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu/ Keangnam PR Zone
 • Quầy lưu niệm Sky 72/ SKY72 Gift shop
 Quầy lưu niệm Sky72 - lưu giữ những kí ức của bạn tại Sky72.

*Địa điểm nhận vé:* 

*Giờ hành chính các ngày từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, thứ 7 tại tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội.  Buổi tối tại Ngõ 312 Đường Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội.*

*Trẻ em dưới 80cm Miễn phí ,trên 80cm tính như giá người lớn.*

*THÔNG TIN CHO BẠN*

*** Tọa lạc tại tầng trên cùng của tòa tháp cao nhất Đông  Dương Keangnam Landmark 72, Đài quan sát Sky72 là trung tâm giải trí  mới, có nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo duy nhất tại Việt Nam, sẽ mang  lại kỷ niệm vô cùng đáng nhớ cho bạn.

* Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước  hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ cao 350m. Không chỉ  được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mãn nhãn của thành phố, bạn có thể thỏa sức  tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong thế giới tranh 3D  tại Bảo tàng tranh 3D Trick Art. Cũng tại Sky72, rạp chiếu phim 5D sẽ  đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong phim, giúp bạn  thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.

* Một khu “mới toanh” tại  Sky72 cũng vừa ra mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh cùng thần tượng xứ  Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh với các sao Hàn Quốc  đã từng ghé thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành viên Running Man,  nhóm nhạc nữ T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung Hun…

* LANDMARK SKY72*

Địa chỉ: Landmark 72 Tower, E6 Khu đô thị Cầu Giấy, Xã Mễ Trì, H. Từ Liêm, Hà Nội

*Một số hình ảnh về đài quan sát Sky72:

*

----------


## trinhbaongan

Hãy nhanh tay để nhận ưu đãi nào

----------


## trinhbaongan

Ngày 1.6 này Keangnam miễn phí vé vào cửa cho trẻ cao từ 130cm trở xuống, các bố mẹ hãy cho con đi chơi nha!

----------


## trinhbaongan

Chỉ với 160.000 đồng bạn đã có ngay 1 vé trọn gói tham quan tầng 72 keangnam, còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy nhanh tay để nhận ưu đãi!

----------


## trinhbaongan

Với thời tiết mát mẻ thế này còn gì bằng khi đi chơi với gia đình và bạn bè. Cả nhà hãy liên hệ đặt vé nha.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Giá vé tham quan tầng 72 Keangnam đã giảm 40% chỉ còn 160.000 Hãy liên hệ ngay để nhận ưu đãi.

----------


## dung89

mấy bức tranh 3D nhìn giống thật quá

----------


## trinhbaongan

Sắp đến 2/9 rồi. Dịp lễ ngày cả nhà mình được nghỉ 3 ngày. Mọi người đã có kế hoạch đi chơi đâu chưa. 

Không khí vui  chơi tại các địa điểm nổi tiếng trong nội thành Hà Nội cũng đang nóng  dần lên. Trong đó, khu vui chơi giải trí KEANGNAM LANDMARK 72 là một  trong những điểm du lịch ưa thích của người dân không chỉ trong nội  thành Hà Nội mà toàn miền Bắc và cả trong – ngoài nước.

Hãy đăng kí vé trước để tránh bị cháy vé dịp lễ nhé!

----------


## trinhbaongan

Không khí Noen đang tràn ngập phố phường, bạn đã chọn địa điểm vui chơi nào chưa? Hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 keangnam để vui chơi, thư giãn, xả stress sau những ngày làm việc vất vả cùng người thân, bạn bè và cùng hòa vào không khí vui tươi mùa lễ hội.

Giá vé chỉ còn 160.000/vé trọn gói . Vé tại keangnam là 240.000/vé. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi cả nhà ơi, hãy lên tầng 72 keangnam để được thỏa sức ngắm nhìn Hà Nôi lung linh ánh đèn trong dịp Noen này. Với giá vé chỉ có 160.000/ vé trọn gói hãy liên hệ để nhận vé ngay.

----------


## anhcodon102

Em vừa đọc qua bài  giới thiệu sản phẩm bên bác hay quá , lại đúng sản phẩm em đang cần tìm mấy  ngày nay nhưng em còn 1 chút băn khoăn mong được bác giải đáp đó là "Nếu  em sử dụng sản phẩm bên bác thì sản phẩm đó sẽ đem lại lợi ích gì ?" .  Mong được bác tư vấn thêm !

----------


## trinhbaongan

Không khí tết đã tràn ngập thành phố rồi, tết này bạn đi chơi ở đâu? Hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam làm địa điểm vui chơi tết này nhé. Đài quan sát sẽ mở cửa tất cả các ngay tết phục vụ khách du lịch. Hãy cảm nhận không khí đêm giao thừa trên tầng cao nhất Việt Nam này. 

Chúc các bạn năm mới sức khỏe, mã đáo thành công!

----------


## trinhbaongan

Không khí tết 2014 đã tràn ngập các phố phương Hà Nội. Tết này bạn đi đâu hãy chọn đài quan sát Sky72 keangnam để vui chơi dịp tết này nhé. Vé áp dụng tất cả các ngày tết, 160.000/vé trọn gói, không tăng giá trong dịp tết. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay thôi.

Chúc năm mới Sức khỏe, mã đáo thành công!

----------


## trinhbaongan

Bạn cảm thấy bân bịu trong 2 ngày tết bởi công việc nhà và bếp núc. Giờ là lúc bạn nghỉ ngơi để giảm căng thẳng, mệt mỏi. Hãy cùng gia đình bạn bè vui chơi giải trí trên tầng 72 Keangnam nhé đây là nơi giải trí vô cùng hấp dẫn dịp tết này.

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Ngày Lễ tình yêu* là một ngày để những đôi trai gái yêu  nhau thể hiện tình yêu sâu đậm của mình. Họ dành cho nhau những lời yêu  thương, những câu nói ngọt ngào, món quà ý nghĩa và thân thương… Tất cả  những điều đó đều nhắm tôn vinh một giá trị của tình yêu trong cuộc sống  của mỗi người.

Valentin này bạn sẽ đi đâu, hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam nhé, đây là địa chi hấp dẫn ở Hà Nội

----------


## trinhbaongan

8-3 này các bạn trai đã chuẩn bị quà gì cho một nửa yêu thương của mình chưa? 8/3 được phái nữ mong chờ không bởi vì những món quà hoành tráng, bởi  những sự quan tâm nhẹ nhàng cũng đủ làm nửa kia của thế giới rung động.  Vì thế hãy trọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam làm địa chỉ giải trí thư giãn để ngày này thêm thú vị  hơn nhé.

----------


## thaithuy5992

Ship vé đến khu vực Nhổn là bao nhiêu bạn ơi?

----------


## trinhbaongan

Hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay thôi để hưởng ưu đãi nào. Với giá vé rẻ trọn gói còn chần chừ gì nữa.

Chúc cả nhà cuối tuần vui vẻ!

----------


## trinhbaongan

> Ship vé đến khu vực Nhổn là bao nhiêu bạn ơi?


  30.000/ một lần chuyển. Hoặc bạn có thể đến Keangnam, mình mang vé ra keangnam cho bạn.

----------


## fu.fang

thật sự là cũng muốn lên mà chả có n.y chả biết đi cùng ai. rủ con trai đi lại bị tưởng gay thì chết @@

----------


## trinhbaongan

Lao Loa Loa!

Trong thời gian sắp tới, Sky72 còn mở thêm 01 dịch vụ vô cùng độc đáo,  hấp dẫn,là địa chỉ duy nhất tại Hà Nội và Việt nam – Đó là dịch vụ Chụp  Ảnh Sự Kiện tại tầng 73 – Khu đỗ trực thăng của KEANGNAM LANDMARK72. 

Tại  đây bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố bằng mắt thật, ngắm nhìn  những chiếc xe ô tô chỉ bé bằng bao diêm, những người đi lại như chú  kiến nhiều mầu sắc, ngắm những tòa nhà cao thấp, nhấp nhô như một bức  tranh sống động. Bạn có thể lưu giữ những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời cùng bạn  bè, người thân trên độ cao 350m. Đây chắc chắn sẽ là những kỷ niệm,  những bức ảnh độc đáo đáng nhớ của bạn. 

Với những nhiếp ảnh gia say mê  “săn” những không gian hay khoảnh khắc đẹp thì đây là địa điểm không thể  không ghé thăm. Ngoài ra SKY72 cũng sẵn sàng phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của  bạn với những bữa tiệc lớn nhỏ, trong nhà (tầng 72) và ngoài trời (tầng  73) – chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng với dịch vụ chu đáo và độc đáo của  LANDMARK SKY72.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Tuần này dự báo thời tiết nắng ráo cả nhà ơi, còn gì bằng khi cùng người  thân bạn bè, có những phúc thư giãn tuyệt vời. Hãy chọn đài quan sát  tầng 72 Keangnam nha. Với giá vé giảm 3%% chỉ còn 150000/ vé trọn gói.  Hãy liên hệ ngay để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

*30-4 và 1-5 này bạn định đi đâu?
*
Hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam làm nơi vui chơi giải trí cùng  bạn bè người thân trong những ngày nghỉ này nhé. Bạn sẽ được ngắm toàn  cảnh Hà Nội từ trên cao, được sủ dụng các dịch vụ hấp dẫn với giá vé  giảm 35%. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay thôi

----------


## trinhbaongan

30-4/1-5 rồi cả nhà mình hãy liên hệ đặt vé nha, với giá vé giảm 35% sủ  dụng tất cả các dịch vụ trên tầng 72 keangnam, còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy  liên hệ đặt vé ngay thôi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

1-6 rồi các mẹ cho con đi chơi đâu? Hãy lụa chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 keangnam nha, với các dịch vụ giải trí hấp dẫn, và giá vé chỉ còn 150k giảm 30% so với giá gốc. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nha

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi cả nhà ơi, với thời tiết thuận lợi thích hợp để đi chơi,  hãy cùng bạn bè người thân thư giãn cuối tuần tại đài quan sát tầng 72  keangnam nha. với giá vé đã giảm 35% so với giá gốc. còn gì bằng hãy  liên hệ đặt vé ngay nào.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi cả nhà có kế hoạch gì chưa? Hãy chọn đài quan sát landmar  sky72 keangnam, với các dịch vụ giải trí hấp dẫn và giá vé lại rẻ. còn  chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ Ms phượng 0978978704, 0977390391 để nhận vé  nhanh nhất và rẻ nhất.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Thời tiết đẹp, khô ráo, các bạn mua vé đi chơi nha. Với giá vé chỉ có 150k thôi, hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nào.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Sau  những buổi làm việc và học tập mệt mỏi, bạn cần phải có thời gian nghỉ  ngơi, thư giãn gặp ngỡ chia sẻ vơi gia đình và người thân... Bạn sẽ đi  đâu, làm gì cùng với người thân cho thật ý nghĩa và bổ ích...? rất nhiều  lựa chọn khiến chúng ta phải băn khoăn.


Sky72 keangnam là nơi giải trí, thư giãn khiến bạn không thể bỏ qua. Không gian đẹp, văn minh, lịch sự, tràn ngập tình yêu...

----------


## trinhbaongan

Sau  những buổi làm việc và học tập mệt mỏi, bạn cần phải có thời gian nghỉ  ngơi, thư giãn gặp ngỡ chia sẻ vơi gia đình và người thân... Bạn sẽ đi  đâu, làm gì cùng với người thân cho thật ý nghĩa và bổ ích...? rất nhiều  lựa chọn khiến chúng ta phải băn khoăn. sky72 keangnam là nơi giải trí, thư giãn khiến bạn không thể bỏ qua. Không gian đẹp, văn minh, lịch sự, tràn ngập tình yêu...

----------


## trinhbaongan

Trung thu và 2-9 đến nơi rồi, những ngày này bạn đi đâu. Hãy chọn đài  quan sát tầng 72 keangnam làm địa điểm giải trí nhé, với các dịch vụ hấp  dẫn, giá vé cực rẻ tích kiệm 100.000 so với giá gốc. Còn chần chừ gì  nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nhé.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Nếu  đã có dịp đi du lịch hay công tác bằng máy bay, chắc hẳn bạn đã được  ngắm nhìn Hà Nội ở trên cao ngày một “thu nhỏ” dần. Cảm giác thật tuyệt  đúng không?! Không cần cầu kỳ đến vậy, cơ hội để bạn được ngắm nhìn Hà  Nội lung linh từ trên cao giờ đây trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. *Một bức tranh toàn cảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp, lung linh sắc mầu sẽ hiện lên khi bạn đến với Tòa nhà Keangnam Landmark72*

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Vé Keangnam giá rẻ- Tích Kiệm 100.000
*
Mùng 2-9 năm nay sẽ được nghỉ 4 ngày. Vì thế, nhiều người đang có kế hoạch đi du lịch xa cùng cả gia  đình, nhóm bạn trẻ hoặc sinh viên thì đang lên chương trình, lịch trình  đi phượt, du lịch bụi. Vào dịp 2-9 cũng đang là mùa thu, bước vào đầu mùa thu, thời tiết bắt đầu dễ chịu hơn. 

Không  cần phải đi đâu xa mà vẫn có thể giải trí, sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ vui  chơi. Các bạn hãy lựa chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 keangnam nhé, với các  dịch vụ hấp dẫn, giá vé giảm 40% so với giá gốc. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy  liên hệ trực tiếp *Ms Phượng 0978978704, 0977390391* để nhận vé nhanh  nhất, rẻ nhất

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Tết Trung Thu 2014- địa điểm đi chơi vui nhất!**Để đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ theo số 0978978704, 0977390391* 



*Yahoo: phuongkim0311*


Vui trung thu đi chơi ở đâu? Tết Trung Thu là dịp vui chơi của các bé, các bạn trẻ. Hãy cùng vui trung thu với những người thân yêu nhất tại Đài Quan Sát Tầng 72 Keangnam. 

Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là một buổi dã ngoại tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn vào ngày trung thu  năm nay.
Landmark 72 là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Hùng – nơi trung tâm bạn có thể nhìn bao quát thành phố Hà Nội. Được ví như là thành phố thu nhỏ, Landmark 72 có đầy đủ các dịch vụ bao gồm khu căn hộ, văn phòng, rạp chiếu phim, trung tâm thương mại, bệnh viện… và các khu vui chơi giải trí khác.

Đến với Landmark72, bé sẽ được đón chào bởi các Mascot ngộ nghĩnh trong các nhân vật hoạt hình của Disney. Bé được vui chơi thỏa thích trong không gian ngập tràn bong bóng: cửa bóng, người rối bóng, bong bóng trang trí và bong bóng quà tặng.
Khi lên tới Đài quan sát Sky72, các bé có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị như quan sát toàn cảnh Hà Nội, xem phim 5D, chụp ảnh với tranh 3D, chơi đùa tại sảnh với những góc trang trí rất đẹp mắt và đáng yêu…






Đài quan sát Sky72, nơi cả thành phố Hà Nội được thu gọn trong tầm mắt bé.





Khu xem phim 5D, đầy lôi cuốn thú vị mà bé nào cũng thích mê













Được tạo dáng chụp ảnh cùng những bức tranh thú vị và “đầy ma thuật” tại khu trưng bày tranh 3D




Hay cùng vui chơi tại sảnh lớn và ngắm nhìn các mô hình thu nhỏ Landmark 72




Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không xếp lịch và đến ngay với Keangnam Landmark 72 trong ngày trung thu  để có những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất và hưởng những khuyến mại đặc biệt nhất.





*Chúng tôi cam kết giá vé luôn là rẻ nhất.* 


*Giá vé mua trực tiếp tại KeangNam: 260k / vé*


*Giá vé Keangnam của chúng tôi (Cam kết): 150k / vé (trọn gói)*


*Giá trọn gói cho Sky72 Keangnam đã bao gồm:*
*1.         Giá vé vào cổng* 
*2.         Thăm bảo tàng Alive (Tranh 3D)*
*3.         Thế giới 3D* 
*4.         Phòng trưng bày Art Link*
*5.         Ống nhòm* 
*6.         Rạp chiếu phim 5D*


*Vé sử dụng được tất cả các ngày trong tuần, bao gồm cả Thứ 7, Chủ Nhật.*


*Bạn mua số lượng lớn (vé đoàn) sẽ có giá tốt hơn nữa.*





*Nhận vé tại Ngõ 312 Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội, Tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội.*


*Giao vé tận nơi thêm 20k tiền ship.*

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Tết Trung Thu 2014- địa điểm đi chơi vui nhất!*

*Để đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ theo số 0978978704, 0977390391* 



*Yahoo: phuongkim0311*


Vui trung thu đi chơi ở đâu? Tết Trung Thu là dịp vui chơi của các bé, các bạn trẻ. Hãy cùng vui trung thu với những người thân yêu nhất tại Đài Quan Sát Tầng 72 Keangnam. 

Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là một buổi dã ngoại tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn vào ngày trung thu  năm nay.
Landmark 72 là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Hùng – nơi trung tâm bạn có thể nhìn bao quát thành phố Hà Nội. Được ví như là thành phố thu nhỏ, Landmark 72 có đầy đủ các dịch vụ bao gồm khu căn hộ, văn phòng, rạp chiếu phim, trung tâm thương mại, bệnh viện… và các khu vui chơi giải trí khác.

Đến với Landmark72, bé sẽ được đón chào bởi các Mascot ngộ nghĩnh trong các nhân vật hoạt hình của Disney. Bé được vui chơi thỏa thích trong không gian ngập tràn bong bóng: cửa bóng, người rối bóng, bong bóng trang trí và bong bóng quà tặng.
Khi lên tới Đài quan sát Sky72, các bé có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị như quan sát toàn cảnh Hà Nội, xem phim 5D, chụp ảnh với tranh 3D, chơi đùa tại sảnh với những góc trang trí rất đẹp mắt và đáng yêu…






Đài quan sát Sky72, nơi cả thành phố Hà Nội được thu gọn trong tầm mắt bé.





Khu xem phim 5D, đầy lôi cuốn thú vị mà bé nào cũng thích mê













Được tạo dáng chụp ảnh cùng những bức tranh thú vị và “đầy ma thuật” tại khu trưng bày tranh 3D




Hay cùng vui chơi tại sảnh lớn và ngắm nhìn các mô hình thu nhỏ Landmark 72




Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không xếp lịch và đến ngay với Keangnam Landmark 72 trong ngày trung thu  để có những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất và hưởng những khuyến mại đặc biệt nhất.





*Chúng tôi cam kết giá vé luôn là rẻ nhất.* 


*Giá vé mua trực tiếp tại KeangNam: 260k / vé*


*Giá vé Keangnam của chúng tôi (Cam kết): 150k / vé (trọn gói)*


*Giá trọn gói cho Sky72 Keangnam đã bao gồm:*
*1.         Giá vé vào cổng* 
*2.         Thăm bảo tàng Alive (Tranh 3D)*
*3.         Thế giới 3D* 
*4.         Phòng trưng bày Art Link*
*5.         Ống nhòm* 
*6.         Rạp chiếu phim 5D*


*Vé sử dụng được tất cả các ngày trong tuần, bao gồm cả Thứ 7, Chủ Nhật.*


*Bạn mua số lượng lớn (vé đoàn) sẽ có giá tốt hơn nữa.*





*Nhận vé tại Ngõ 312 Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội, Tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội.*


*Giao vé tận nơi thêm 20k tiền ship.*

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Tết Trung Thu 2014- địa điểm đi chơi vui nhất! 
**Để đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ theo số 0978978704, 0977390391 
*
*
**Yahoo: phuongkim0311*

*
Vui trung thu đi chơi ở đâu? Tết Trung Thu là dịp vui chơi của các bé, các bạn trẻ. Hãy cùng vui trung thu với những người thân yêu nhất tại Đài Quan Sát Tầng 72 Keangnam. 

**Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là một buổi dã ngoại tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn vào ngày trung thu  năm nay.*
*Landmark 72 là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Hùng – nơi trung tâm bạn có thể nhìn bao quát thành phố Hà Nội. Được ví như là thành phố thu nhỏ, Landmark 72 có đầy đủ các dịch vụ bao gồm khu căn hộ, văn phòng, rạp chiếu phim, trung tâm thương mại, bệnh viện… và các khu vui chơi giải trí khác.
*
*Đến với Landmark72, bé sẽ được đón chào bởi các Mascot ngộ nghĩnh trong các nhân vật hoạt hình của Disney. Bé được vui chơi thỏa thích trong không gian ngập tràn bong bóng: cửa bóng, người rối bóng, bong bóng trang trí và bong bóng quà tặng.*
*Khi lên tới Đài quan sát Sky72, các bé có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị như quan sát toàn cảnh Hà Nội, xem phim 5D, chụp ảnh với tranh 3D, chơi đùa tại sảnh với những góc trang trí rất đẹp mắt và đáng yêu…*
**
**

*Đài quan sát Sky72, nơi cả thành phố Hà Nội được thu gọn trong tầm mắt bé.*

**

**

*Khu xem phim 5D, đầy lôi cuốn thú vị mà bé nào cũng thích mê*

**


**


**

**

*Được tạo dáng chụp ảnh cùng những bức tranh thú vị và “đầy ma thuật” tại khu trưng bày tranh 3D*
**
**
*Hay cùng vui chơi tại sảnh lớn và ngắm nhìn các mô hình thu nhỏ Landmark 72*




*Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không xếp lịch và đến ngay với Keangnam Landmark 72 trong ngày trung thu  để có những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất và hưởng những khuyến mại đặc biệt nhất.*



*Chúng tôi cam kết giá vé luôn là rẻ nhất.* 

*Giá vé mua trực tiếp tại KeangNam: 260k / vé*

*Giá vé Keangnam của chúng tôi (Cam kết): 150k / vé (trọn gói)*

*Giá trọn gói cho Sky72 Keangnam đã bao gồm:*
*1.         Giá vé vào cổng* 
*2.         Thăm bảo tàng Alive (Tranh 3D)*
*3.         Thế giới 3D* 
*4.         Phòng trưng bày Art Link*
*5.         Ống nhòm* 
*6.         Rạp chiếu phim 5D*

*Vé sử dụng được tất cả các ngày trong tuần, bao gồm cả Thứ 7, Chủ Nhật.*

*Bạn mua số lượng lớn (vé đoàn) sẽ có giá tốt hơn nữa.*


*Nhận vé tại Ngõ 312 Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội, Tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội.*

*Giao vé tận nơi thêm 20k tiền ship.
*

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Để đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ theo số 0978978704, 0977390391* 

*Yahoo: phuongkim0311*


Vui trung thu đi chơi ở đâu? Tết Trung Thu là dịp vui chơi của các bé, các bạn trẻ. Hãy cùng vui trung thu với những người thân yêu nhất tại Đài Quan Sát Tầng 72 Keangnam. 

 Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là một buổi dã ngoại tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn vào ngày trung thu  năm nay.

Landmark 72 là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Hùng –  nơi trung tâm bạn có thể nhìn bao quát thành phố Hà Nội. Được ví như là  thành phố thu nhỏ, Landmark 72 có đầy đủ các dịch vụ bao gồm khu căn  hộ, văn phòng, rạp chiếu phim, trung tâm thương mại, bệnh viện… và các  khu vui chơi giải trí khác.


 Đến với Landmark72, bé sẽ được đón chào bởi các Mascot ngộ nghĩnh trong  các nhân vật hoạt hình của Disney. Bé được vui chơi thỏa thích trong  không gian ngập tràn bong bóng: cửa bóng, người rối bóng, bong bóng  trang trí và bong bóng quà tặng.

  Khi lên tới Đài quan sát Sky72, các bé có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt  động thú vị như quan sát toàn cảnh Hà Nội, xem phim 5D, chụp ảnh với  tranh 3D, chơi đùa tại sảnh với những góc trang trí rất đẹp mắt và đáng  yêu…





*Chúng tôi cam kết giá vé luôn là rẻ nhất.* 


*Giá vé mua trực tiếp tại KeangNam: 260k / vé*


*Giá vé Keangnam của chúng tôi (Cam kết): 150k / vé (trọn gói)*


*Giá trọn gói cho Sky72 Keangnam đã bao gồm:*
*1.         Giá vé vào cổng* 
*2.         Thăm bảo tàng Alive (Tranh 3D)*
*3.         Thế giới 3D* 
*4.         Phòng trưng bày Art Link*
*5.         Ống nhòm* 
*6.         Rạp chiếu phim 5D*


*Vé sử dụng được tất cả các ngày trong tuần, bao gồm cả Thứ 7, Chủ Nhật.*


*Bạn mua số lượng lớn (vé đoàn) sẽ có giá tốt hơn nữa.*

----------


## trinhbaongan

Ngày 10-10 Hà Nội tổ chức bắn Pháo Hoa mừng ngày giải phòng Thủ Đô. Sân  Vận Động Mỹ Đình là địa điểm Bắn tầm cao với 600 quả. Để nhìn rõ và  thưởng thức những màn bắn pháo hoa tuyệt đẹp từ trên độ cao 350m. Hãy  đến đài quan sát tầng 72 keangnam nhé để cùng thư giãn và xem pháo hoa  rực rỡ nhé.

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Vào dịp kỷ niệm 60 năm giải phóng Thủ đô 10/10, Hà Nội sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa 15 phút tại 30 điểm bắn với 31 trận địa.* 
*Dịp này Hà Nội sẽ tổ chức tổng số 30 điểm bắn và ở SVĐ Quốc gia Mỹ Đình (Nam Từ Liêm) là địa điểm bắn tầm cao với 600 quả.*

*Để thường thức màn pháo hoa tuyệt đẹp  này từ trên độ cao 350m các bạn hãy đến tầng 72 keangnam nha vừa sử dụng  các dịch vụ hấp dẫn vừa hào nhip không khí vui tươi trong dịp kỷ niệm*

----------


## trinhbaongan

Chờ đợi suốt bao ngày tháng, cuối cùng, ngày để các chàng có thể thoải   mái gửi tặng người con gái mình thích một bó hoa hoặc một món quà chính   là ngày Việt Nam 20-10. Không ít chàng trai cũng mong mỏi đến ngày này  để có cơ hội nói ra điều mà mình ấp ủ bấy lâu với bạn gái - tỏ tình.

Hãy cùng người thân bạn bè đến với tầng 72 keangnam một khung cảnh tuyệt  đẹp và lưu giữ những kỉ niệm đẹp. Giá chỉ có 150.000/ vé trọn gói còn  chần chừ gì nữa Hãy liên hệ Ms Phượng* 0978978704, 0977390391* để nhận vé  nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất

----------


## trinhbaongan

Dự là nắng ấm đến hết tuần, cả nhà lên lịch đi chơi thôi nào. Chỉ với  150.000 bạn đã có ngay một vé trọn gói tham quan tầng 72 keangnam, một  địa chỉ giải trí hàng đầu hiện nay. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ *Ms Phượng 0978078704, 0977390391* để đặt vé ngay thôi nào.

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Nói đến đi chơi Hà Nội, không thể không nhắc đến iđịa điểm vừa là   trung tâm lại đẹp và lãng mạn nhất của Thủ đô là Tầng 72 keangnam. Bạn  sẽ được ngắm phố phường Hà Nội ngập sắc đỏ và hàng ngàn ánh đèn lung  linh nhiều màu sắc từ độ cao 350m. 

Được sủ dụng các dịch vụ giải trí hấp  dẫn. Đài quan sát không chỉ thu hút khách trong nước mà cả khách nước  ngoài cũng lựa chọn đia điểm này. Với giá vé chỉ có 150.000 đã giảm 40%  so với giá gốc bạn đã có một buổi đi chơi thú vị với gia đình và bạn bè.  

Hãy đi chơi tầng 72 keanngam dịp cuối tuần, noen và tết dương lịch này  nhé. Liên hệ Ms phượng 0978978704.*

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Đi đâu - xem gì ở Hà thành dịp cuối năm?*

Với 4 ngày nghỉ tết dương, hãy dành thời gian thư giãn cùng gia đình ở   những điểm du lịch ít đông đúc và tiện di chuyển. Hãy cùng đến giải trí   tại Sky72 keangnam

Đài quan sát Landmark Sky 72 trên nóc tòa nhà Keangnam sẽ là 1 gợi ý thú vị đây.

Với  số tiền bỏ ra tương đương 1 vé xem phim nhưng bạn lại được thưởng  thức  nhiều trò chơi như chụp ảnh 3D, thăm bảo tàng nghệ thuật sống, xem  phim  5D, ngắm toàn cảnh Hà Nội bằng đài quan sát Landmark Sky từ độ  cao 346m.  Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thưởng thức cà phê, mua quà và chụp ảnh  lưu niệm  tại tòa nhà cao nhất Đông Dương hiện nay. 

Đây sẽ là 1 lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho các bé và gia đình, bạn bè vào dịp cuối tuần, dịp nghỉ lễ để tất cả cùng vui chơi thỏa thích.

Để có vé thăm quan và vui chơi tại Keangnam với giá rẻ hơn khi mua trực tiếp tại Keangnam, các bạn liên hệ với mình sớm nhé: 

*SĐT liên hệ: 0978978704, 0977390391*

Giá mình bán là 150k/vé (Giảm hơn 40% so với vé bán tại Keangnam) 

Mình  có thể giao vé tận nơi theo yêu cầu (bạn cộng thêm 20k phí giao vé  nữa  nhé) hoặc bạn đến trực tiếp địa chỉ mình ở để lấy vé.

Xem thêm tại http://velandmark72keangnamgiare.blogspot.com/


https://www.facebook.com/vesky72keangnam?ref=hl

http://vesky72keangnamgiare.wordpress.com/

----------


## trinhbaongan

Valentin  này đi chơi ở đâu? Đây là câu hỏi của hầu hết các bạn trẻ. Hãy cùng  chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 keangnam nhé với các dịch vụ hấp dẫn đây sẽ là  lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các bạn đi chơi ngày này nhé. Là nơi lưu giữ kỉ  niệm của gia đình , bạn bè và người thân. Với dịch vụ hấp dẫn và giá rẻ  hãy liên hệ ngay để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Con gái lúc nào cũng vậy đều cần sự *thoải mái và vui vẻ*, nên *ngày 8/3*  này dẫn người ấy đi đâu đó lạ lạ như Đài Quan Sát Tầng 72 Keangnam  hai  người sẽ tận hưởng cùng nhau như thế thì mới ý nghĩa. Hãy liên hệ  0978978704, 0977390391 để đặt vé nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất.

----------

